# freebsd-update deceiving '-b' flag



## Seeker (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't use '-b' at all, as it fetches updates for *LOCAL running OS*

From running 8.1 i386, I did a binary 8.1 am64 install into /memstick
Then I ran: (to avoid running it after boot)

```
freebsd-update -b /memstick fetch
freebsd-update -b /memstick install
```
It is really retarded, but it fetched for local i386 and with them patched amd64 in /memstick


----------

